# Mails von lokalem Rechner versenden (auch ohne Mailserver nur mit mail()?)



## Ruediger (24. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte von meinem Homerechner (Windows XP, T-DSL Flat) mit installiertem omnihttpd und mysql mails aus meinen php skripten versenden. Eigentlich möchte ich nur die mail() - Funktion von php nutzen ohne einen Mailserver installieren zu müssen.

Ich möchte auch keine Mails empfangen, nur senden.

Ich konnte in den bisherigen Threads nichts wirkliches finden, ist es ein Problem dass ich keine feste IP sondern nur eine dynamische habe?

Danke für Denkanstöße und Hilfen
Ruediger

Nachtrag: Ich habe den IIS Dienst SMTP (sendmail) von Windows XP installiert. In der php.ini habe ich "localhost" als smtp-server und als absender "me@localhost.com" eingetragen. Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung: Warning: Server Error in D:\mail_test.php wenn ich die mail-funktion starte!


----------



## Tommy (27. September 2003)

Entweder du installierst dir einen SMTP Server, du findest kostenlose Varianten unter http://www.efb.nu - oder du musst in der php.ini einen SMTP Server einstellen. Ich empfehle allerdings die erste Variante: Kontrolle ist besser


----------

